# Poncho Liner "Causes Cancer," To Be Banned???



## Marauder06 (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh HELL NO, over my frigid, shivering body!



> Backed by numerous personal vignettes from veterans and currently-serving troops alike, the findings of the Pentagon’s two-month, $3.1 million dollar investigation into the claims made in T&P’s article confirm that even irregular exposure to the “liner, wet weather, poncho”  (known colloquially as “the poncho liner” or “my woobie”) regularly causes*Dopaminergic Decarboxylation, *a condition long recognized as detrimental to good order and discipline within the US Military.




;)  IKIS


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2016)

Next the bastards will come for my Wooly Pully and Field Jacket Liner!  Over my dead body!  








      \


----------



## CQB (Feb 12, 2016)

I still have a Howard Green, NUP can't have it.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 12, 2016)

To hell with the fleece model, I'll get my DD-214 put on a woobie just for general principle.  One of a kind, beeyotch!



And yes, I am well aware that this was satire.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 12, 2016)

So torches and pitchforks for the riot, or can we get creative?


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 12, 2016)

I believe new research shows breathing air can be detrimental because of *Oxygen Carboxylation*.

Waiting to exhale.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2016)

My woobie was issued by the CIA-funded Counter Insurgency Support Office (CISO) and hence rendered us completely invisible to the naked eye. I'm not presently disposed to disclose any further information about the CISO woobie, if, in fact, that information were to exist.

There is speculation however that DARPA is refining a project in which the insulate batting and polyester loft filling of the woobie can be chemically engineered to provide stealth materials for the wing surfaces of the F35.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> My woobie was issued by the CIA-funded Counter Insurgency Support Office (CISO) and hence rendered us completely invisible to the naked eye. I'm not presently disposed to disclose any further information about the CISO woobie, if, in fact, that information were to exist.
> 
> There is speculation however that DARPA is refining a project in which the insulate batting and polyester loft filling of the woobie can be chemically engineered to provide stealth materials for the wing surfaces of the F35.




What, nothing? Come on, somebody throw me a bone here.. I worked hard on that, it required research, I'm a Marine for chrissakes, it hurts my head.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 12, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> What, nothing? Come on, somebody throw me a bone here.. I worked hard on that, it required research, I'm a Marine for chrissakes, it hurts my head.



I liked it!

M.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2016)

I can't believe I actually solicited "likes." :-/ How crazy is that?


----------



## Grunt (Feb 13, 2016)

That is completely and utterly sacrilegious. There should be much caning until minds are changed!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 15, 2016)

I deserved the hate for that one. And the one above it. Cheap gratuitous groveling. I'm not going to say heavy doses of percoset played a role here, but percoset played a role.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 15, 2016)

"Hate" for the Perc reference!  You've been here long enough to know the only thing blamed for foolish posts is booze!

Now...if you say it was Perc and booze together, well that's a horse of another color!


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Every grunt read this and immediately thought "be warm now, or cancer later? I'll take the cancer"


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2016)

Bukakkied with hate.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm going to sleep now.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 15, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Bukakkied with hate.


Post of the month.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 15, 2016)

Poncho Liner or Cancer?   

Really, this is a question?:wall:

Poncho Liner!!!!, fuck Cancer with a rusty pizza cutter.:whatever:


----------



## medicchick (Feb 15, 2016)

Midget claimed one when she was only 3 days old.  She still likes to wrap up in one when she's sick.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 16, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Poncho Liner or Cancer?
> 
> Really, this is a question?:wall:
> 
> Poncho Liner!!!!, fuck Cancer with a rusty pizza cutter.:whatever:



"Cancer... AND desertion."  Must be true, I read it in Article 107 News!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 16, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Post of the month.



Disgusting...but in its own sick demented way the product of a twisted and yet brilliant mind...ravaged by too many years among the savage tribes of the Hindu Kush, amid the desolation of war, man-rape and banditry, driven to the brink of the abyss of raging insanity  by the fetid fumes from the stagnant Bagram cesspool

And yet, out of such pain and adversity comes

Bukakied with hate


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> "Hate" for the Perc reference!  You've been here long enough to know the only thing blamed for foolish posts is booze!
> 
> Now...if you say it was Perc and booze together, well that's a horse of another color!



Spot on...  Bourbon and prescription painkillers might be an acceptable excuse...

and here you go....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Disgusting...but in its own sick demented way the product of a twisted and yet brilliant mind...ravaged by too many years among the metrosexual tribes of the Air Force, amid the desolation of the FOB, fobbit-porn and asshattery, driven to the brink of the abyss of raging insanity  by the fetid fumes from the stagnant IT/Comms cesspool
> 
> And yet, out of such pain and adversity comes
> 
> Bukakied with hate



Fixed it for you...  you were in a different universe with your allusions, I just put in the reality....


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Disgusting...but in its own sick demented way the product of a twisted and yet brilliant mind...ravaged by too many years among the savage tribes of the Hindu Kush, amid the desolation of war, man-rape and banditry, driven to the brink of the abyss of raging insanity  by the fetid fumes from the stagnant Bagram cesspool
> 
> And yet, out of such pain and adversity comes
> 
> Bukakied with hate



I originally gave you a Hate just to continue this theme's thread, but that's such an awesome post I'll throw a Like in your direction.


----------

